# [SOLVED] Hamachi Performance in Windows7 - ping problem



## Redinel

Hello there,

I'm using v2.0.3.111 LogMeIn Hamachi2. The problem is that whenever I join/create a network all friends of mine can ping me, we can chat and all but I cannot ping them. My PC has a wired connection established with a router. I thought that the problem might be with my firewall, so I disabled it for a moment and then tried to ping a friend of mine but I kept receiving the same "request timed out" message. The other thing that came to my mind were ports that might be blocked by my router, if so I've no idea how to check it out and eventually unblock them. The game I'm trying to play via VLAN network is Titan Quest Immortal Throne.

Me and my friends have the same hamachi version, of course game builds and patches are also matched. I've gone through a lot of forums but could find no answer to my problem.

Regards,
Red


----------



## Redinel

*Re: Hamachi Performance in Windows7 - ping problem*

I'd like to post an update. I've managed to deal with the problem temporarily, so if anyone is having the same issue you might solve it just like me. I downloaded tunngle beta, after installation me and my friend could not see each other in the room although we made sure that we see the same people in the same room we were in. After that both of us unchecked UPnP in options and unchecked forwarding port as well.

After restarting the program we were able to see each other in the room and were able to play the game as well. However I still would prefer to use Hamachi instead of Tunngle since the games you can play are fixed while hamachi doesn't limit you in any way allowing to play everything. So if anyone knows the solution please let me know of it.

Thanks in advance,
Red


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Hamachi Performance in Windows7 - ping problem*

Why would you need to ping your friends? You only need to join their network and connect to their IP.


----------



## Redinel

*Re: Hamachi Performance in Windows7 - ping problem*

Pardon me, thought it was clear enough without mentioning. I can be pinged by my friends however I cannot ping any of them - the result of this is that none can see the game I host nor I can see games they host. I'd have tried to connect through direct IP but the game has no such option.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Hamachi Performance in Windows7 - ping problem*

Have you tried port forwarding or setting up a specific policy with your router/modem and firewall to allow outgoing connections and/or VPNs?


----------



## Redinel

*Re: Hamachi Performance in Windows7 - ping problem*

Nope, I haven't. I could do it if I knew how.. is there any reliable guide how to do it on this forum?


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Hamachi Performance in Windows7 - ping problem*

go here and choose the model of your router or modem.


----------



## Redinel

*Re: Hamachi Performance in Windows7 - ping problem*

Sorry for not responding I went for long holiday, it did solve my problem.


----------



## -WOLF-

*Re: Hamachi Performance in Windows7 - ping problem*

Glad to hear it! Please mark the thread as solved under thread tools.


----------

